# Happy Birthday Steve Kroll!



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hope it's a good one!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday Wine Guy!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy birthday Steve! Hope it's great one. Maybe one of this days we can get together for some beer or wine to celebrate something.  cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Steve!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Steve! Enjoy!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2014)

Have a great day!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2014)

_*Happy Birthday Steve!!





*_


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!

No bacon this morning, PF, but I did have a wonderful breakfast of chorizo-stuffed jalapenos with chipotle mayo and avocado. Or what I refer to these days as "diet food!"


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 26, 2014)

♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
...~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░}
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ Steve! ♪ ♫

Looks like a delicious breakfast!


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday Steve

Josie


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks again!

Good birthday dinner last night. We went out and had Pacific oysters and Massachusetts scallops. I'm only going off the server's word. I didn't actually check their drivers licenses to verify that's where they originated.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 27, 2014)

Happy belated birthday, Steve!  

Sounds like it was a good one, and your stuffed peppers look so good.


----------

